# Show me your and I'll.... look at them!



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think that no one on this forum owns one, but I'm sure you can find some lovely ones on google! xD


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I think that no one on this forum owns one, but I'm sure you can find some lovely ones on google! xD


I look at them lol... They are really pretty! i love the zonkey and the dark bay's that have the hint of stripes underneath! So pretty!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

my mini mule has zebra barring on her legs somewhat like that bay, and I always tease that her mama must of been sleeping around at the zoo


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Endiku said:


> my mini mule has zebra barring on her legs somewhat like that bay, and I always tease that her mama must of been sleeping around at the zoo


Bahahahahahhahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :rofl:


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a dun mustang with some pretty cool stripes on his legs. He's not related to any Zebras though; this is just his coloring.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Duns are beautiful! I love the mules and donkey's too, lol.... So cute! I love their attitude even!


----------

